# PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT HOURS (PDH)



## ARJ (Aug 9, 2007)

I LEFT A MESSAGE WITH THE CALIFORNIA BOARD ASKING THEM IF PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT HOURS (PDH) ARE REQUIRED TO MAINTAIN YOUR PE LICENSE. I KNOW NEVADA REQUIRES IT. DOES ANYONE KNOW IF CALIFORNIA REQUIRES THIS?


----------



## benbo (Aug 9, 2007)

ARJ said:


> I LEFT A MESSAGE WITH THE CALIFORNIA BOARD ASKING THEM IF PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT HOURS (PDH) ARE REQUIRED TO MAINTAIN YOUR PE LICENSE. I KNOW NEVADA REQUIRES IT. DOES ANYONE KNOW IF CALIFORNIA REQUIRES THIS?


Not for electrical. I assume it's the same for everyone.


----------



## Tina (Aug 9, 2007)

No, not for civil, either.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone know PDH requirements for VA? Appreciate any input.


----------



## ARJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Benbo and Tina.


----------

